# Alameda,ca.park St Classic And Antique Bike Show



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll be hosting a bike show at Alameda Bicycle on October 8th in Alameda.it coincides with the annual Park St hotrod and classic car show.car show has over 400 cars every year.
if you're in the Bay Area and would like to bring a bike or bikes out,message me here and I'll give you all the specifics.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds great, have fun!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm in Sebastopol and interested, Alameda about an hour away.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 4, 2016)

I'll be posting up directions and details soon.hope to see you there.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 29, 2016)

Bump for fun


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 6, 2016)

OK,it's almost here.directions below:
Take the High St exit off 880 freeway.head into Alameda over the High St bridge.a few blocks down and turn right on Lincoln Ave.another few blocks and turn left on Everett St.first right is Webb Ave.we'll be setting up at the end of the street at Alameda Bicycle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

Man, if I didn't have to work this weekend I'd be there fo sho


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2016)

I'll be serving spicy tomato beer for all.must stay lubricated.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2016)

lubricated? what kind of bike show is this


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 8, 2016)

Tomato beer keeps people from seizing up and being grumpy.get your mind out of the gutter.lol.this pic was early before all the bikes showed up.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2016)

I can see in that photo that White Bikes Matter.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I can see in that photo that White Bikes Matter.



It's the first time the white couple ever appeared in public.they were pretty popular with everyone.


----------

